# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ατμομηχανη

## -nikos-

οι ατμομηχανες ακουγωνται σαν απολιθωματα μιας περασμενης εποχης ενω στην πραγματικοτητα 
ΔΕΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΦΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ !!!!!!
Οι πυρηνικοι αντιδραστηρες με ατμομηχανες παραγουν μερικες χιλιαδες τεραβολτ 
ενω καινουριες εγκαταστασεις που κατασκευαζωνται στην ερημο σαχαρα προοριζωνται στο να βραζουν νερο με τον ηλιο που θα χρεισιμοποιηται σε ατμομηχανες παραγωγης μερικων εκατονταδων τεραβολτ
Για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν στις αρχες της χρησης του ηλεκτρισμου δεν υπηρχε δικτιο ηλεκτροδωτησης και τα μεγαλα ξενωδοχεια ειχαν παραληλα με τους λεβυτες θερμανσης και ατμομηχανες που φωρτιζαν μπαταριες της εποχης και ηλεκτροδοτουσαν τις αναγκες του ξενωδοχειου
 σε φωτισμο-ενδοσυνενωηση-ραδιοφωνια κ.λ.π.
-
λεω εγω τωρα,,,,,,,δεν θα ηταν ωραια αν αναβωντας μια φωτιτσα στο εξωχικο και αυθερετο 
η οπως φενεται και στο κυριος σπιτι πιθανων να χρειαστει......και οπως ειπα αναβωντας μια φωτιτσα να εξυπηρετουμε τις αναγκες μας ???
-
τροφη για σκεψη.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

άμα είναι να ανάψεις φωτιά αγοράζεις ψυγείο , κουζίνα , κλιματιστικό με υγραέριο 
ή μία γεννήτρια, 
 στην έρημο έχουν ήλιο που είναι τσάμπα,
 οι πυρηνικοί αντιδραστήρες 
χρησιμοποιούν το νερό για να ψύχουν τους πυρήνες τους , το νερό ζεσταίνεται και γίνεται ατμός,
στους νέους αντιδραστήρες υπάρχουν σχέδια , ωστέ να εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτό το ζεστό νερό
αν λές για τις τουρμπίνες που παράγουν το ρεύμα εκει θα σου πω οτι την ενέργεια πάλι την έχουν τσάμπα (πυρινικό καύσιμο)
και η δεή που καίει λιγνίτη τον έχει τσάμπα 
στους νέους αντιδραστήρες υπάρχουν σχέδια , ωστέ να εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτό το ζεστό νερό 
αλλά και πάλι το ζεστό νερό το έχουν τσάμπα

----------


## sakic

Και τη φωτια ορισμενοι τζαμπα την εχουν

----------


## -nikos-

> οι πυρηνικοί αντιδραστήρες 
> χρησιμοποιούν το νερό για να ψύχουν τους πυρήνες τους , το νερό ζεσταίνεται και γίνεται ατμός,
> στους νέους αντιδραστήρες υπάρχουν σχέδια , ωστέ να εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτό το ζεστό νερό 
> και η δεή που καίει λιγνίτη τον έχει τσάμπα 
> στους νέους αντιδραστήρες υπάρχουν σχέδια , ωστέ να εκμεταλλεύονται και αυτό το ζεστό νερο




η ενεργεια παραγεται απο ατμομηχανες ητε παλινδρομικες[πιο παλια] ητε περιστροφικες [σημερα]
-
το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτη η μορφη ενεργειας ειναι πιο προσβασιμη απο οσο νωμιζουμε,,
σε μια ερευνα που ειχα κανει παλιωτερα για τις μηχανες συμπιεσμενου αερα 
ανακαλυψα πολυ ενδιαφερων πραγματα οπως την δυνατοτητα 
μετατροπης ενως απλου τετρακυλινδρου βενζινοκινητηρα σε συμπιεσμενου αερα η σε ατμου,,
με μια απλη μετατροπη του εκεντροφωρου και μετακινηση των αυλων ισαγωγης-εξαγωγης στο σχημα 
που χρεισιμοποιουν οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιες για να ''στρωνουν'' η ''ρονταρουν'' τους κινητηρες τους 
πριν τους προσαρμοσουν στα αυτοκινητα 
[για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν οι κινητηρες ''στρωνονται'' με σιμπιεσμενο 
αερα πριν πεσει μια σταγωνα καυσιμου μεσα τους]

η βασικη ιδεα ειναι αυτη =
kounio.jpgστις συνχρονες ατμομηχανες 
ειναι ενα βημα πιο περα =το συμπιεσμενο αεριο αφου αποδωσει εργο στο πρωτο πιστονι
μετα οδυγηται σε ενα μεγαλυτερης διαμετρου και μικροτερης διαδρομης οπου αποδυδει ξανα 
μερος της δυναμης του και μετα οδυγηται σε ενα τριτο πιστονι ακομα μεγαλυτερης διαμετρου και μικροτερης απο το δευτερο διαδρομης μεχρι που η αρχικη ενεργεια εχει μετατραπει κατα το 80% σε κινητικη και με τη σειρα της ηλεκτρικη.
ψαξτε λιγο για τις μηχανες συμπιεσμενου αερα 
και θα δειτε ποσο προσιτη ειναι αυτη η μορφη ενεργειας.

----------


## p.gabr

ΝΙΚΟ ριξε μια ματια  ΕΔΩ

----------


## -nikos-

> ΝΙΚΟ ριξε μια ματια ΕΔΩ




ναι Παναγιωτη το ειχα δει οταν το ποσταρες αρχικα 
προκειτε για διχρονο μονοκυλινδρο .
μαλιστα καπου ειδα και στο you Tube και αεροπλανακι που πετουσε με ατμομηχανη σαν την δικη σου [πιο ελαφρια ομως]
μια τετια κατασκευη μπορει να γεινει ευκολα με μπουκαλα αερα και στροφαλο+βολαν
πιο αποδωτικη ομως γινεται με V κινητηρα και τροποποιηση του εκαιντροφωρου,,,εκει εχουμε οση ροπη θελουμε η 
με κινητηρα αυτοκινητου.

----------


## JOUN

Nικο με καθε καλη προθεση αλλο Τεραβολτ και αλλο Τεραβατ ετσι;
Κατα τα υπολοιπα δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις με το ποστ σου..Ενταξει, ολα τα θερμοηλεκτρικα εργοστασια ετσι δουλευουν:Καινε καποιο καυσιμο(λιγνιτη,τυρφη,κωκ,πετρελαιο, βιομαζα κλπ ) η με σχαση πυρηνων και μετα ατμοποιουν νερο το οποιο κινει μια ατμογεννητρια..Και λοιπον;
Εκτος αν εννοεις(που μαλλον αυτο συμβαινει) να εχει ο καθενας σπιτι του μια ατμογεννητρια για προσωπικη χρηση οποτε αστα να πανε..Εκει να δεις εκρηξεις..

----------


## -nikos-

αυτο ακριβως εννοω Γιωργο 
να υπαρχει μια οικιακη συσκευη -ατμομηχανη.
τα υγρα καυσιμα γινονται πιο δησπροσυτα απο ποτε λογο κοστους 
ενω δεν σταματαμε την καυση υποκαταστατων οπως τα πελετ η τα ξυλα κ.λ.π.
το ρευμα στα επομενα χρονια θα ειναι για πολλους πολυτελεια 
και φωτισμος με λιχνους και μαγειρεμα με ξυλα η καρβουνα θα ειναι οχι εξερεση αλλα κανονας.
οσο για τις εκρηξεις 
και απο τους βενζηνοκινητηρες εχουν καει ανθρωποι 
-
ετσι το βλεπω εγω,,,,,
και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι γεννητριες και αλλες μηχανες με ατμοκινηση θα κανουν 
την εμφανιση τους στο κοντινο μελον.

----------


## picdev

τα καύσιμα όπως η βενζίνη,το υγραέριο ή το φυσική αέριο δεν είναι ακριβά για να γυρίσει ο κόσμος στις ατμομηχανές,
ίσα ίσα που αποδίδουν καλύτερα ,ενώ οι κινητήρες εσωτερική καύσης έχουν πολύ υψηλή απόδοση και η ενέργεια που σπαταλούν 
είναι ελάχιστη.
 οτι φορολογούν τα καύσιμα στην Ελλάδα των 10εκ  , δεν σημαίνει οτι 
όλος ο κόσμος θα καίει ξύλα και λιγνίτη.
Στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη , έχουν θέρμανση απο βιοαέριο , σκουπίδια , γεωθερμία κτλ επίσης ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια

----------


## καπιστρι

Καλο μεσσημερι παιδια.
Η χρηση καυσοξυλων για παραγωγη ρευματος ειναι νομιζω πραγματι μια πολυ καλη περιπτωση τουλαχιστον για μας που ζουμε στην επαρχια και τα καυσοξυλα ειναι τσαμπα.Ψαχνομε κι εγω για μια τετοια γεννητρια με ατμομηχανη, και ενω εχω μαζεψει σχεδον οτι  χρειαζεται, (παλιο συμπιεστη κομπρεσερ, διχρονο κινητηρα, τετραχρονο-δικιλινδρο,) και διαφορα τετοια, δεν εχω προχωρησει γιατι σκεπτομαι μηπως βρω κατι ετοιμο. Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα ατμομηχανες γυρω στους 10 ιππους? Εχει κανει καποιος μετατροπη κινητηρα βενζινης 'η πετρελαιοκινητηρα?
ειδα στο otherpower.com τα παιδια εχουν φτιαξει μια τετοια κατασκευη που δεινει 2 κιλοβατ μαχ, με καταναλωση 60 παουντ ξυλα, δηλ περιπου 28 κιλα ξυλα ανα κιλοβατωρα, και με ατμομηχανη 6 ιππους. Αν εχει καποιος σχετικη εμπειρια, παρακαλω να δωσει τα φωτα του.

----------


## p.gabr

Πολυ καλο
Σωστο και αυτο Νικο
Πανω απο ολα, αυτα που προσθεσες

----------

-nikos- (17-09-12)

----------


## chris73

Stirling! και οι δικές μου με σειρά κατασκευής... (μην εξάπτεστε ρε παιδιά στα φόρουμ!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxXMG...hannel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Aeuv...=ULAxXMGdGvB4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOhWf...=UL_AeuvTQcPmU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_lq...=ULWOhWfCPgYKk

----------

